# GE motor for disc sander...



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Just found a GE motor for $5 bucks at the recycling center (my new fav spot) and want to try to make my own disc sander from the plans that ive seen on the internet.
Only problem is, im completely clueless to most electrical jargon...
It has a 3 wire and the 2 wire post and im hoping someone can help me out. Just the identifation of the basic -/+ wire leads would be of great help...or any other suggestions would be appreciated.
AND what I like best about this motor..."MADE IN USA"

Heres a pic of the connection adapter and the wiring...it has 3 connections on one side and two on the other...

Thanks
Dask


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

What you have is a washing machine motor. I'm not sure of the wiring buy you can look it up or contact GE online. Here is a little info.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

GE was of little help...they said to contact the maker of the motor...I expected a better response for this motors wiring but I guess electrical components e ts is not this forums forte.
Dask


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

As a washer motor(and it is) it is not enclosed which is not good for a dusty application such as sanding. Yes, most forum members probably are not familiar with the wiring of washer motors. Most washer technicians probably don't know either. They are plug in replaceable parts.. no need to know!(with apologies to laundry techs!)

Frankly I would highly recommend it NOT be used for the application you have in mind. For a sander I would recommend a TEFC(totally enclosed fan cooled) motor. Fine sanding dust CAN BE explosive!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dask

you must have a washing machine repair shop, in phoenix, az. take it by and I'm sure they can tell you in a heart beat how to wire it up..I'm almost sure it can be setup to turn CC or CCW and low and high speed,you can always make a dust box for it. 

good luck with your project

===




dask said:


> GE was of little help...they said to contact the maker of the motor...I expected a better response for this motors wiring but I guess electrical components e ts is not this forums forte.
> Dask


----------



## GRLevel3 (Apr 4, 2012)

dask,

This is a washing machine motor I think, I don't know anything about these, they are used in conjunction with the transmission and have several speeds and maybe a revers too, so I suggest you go to a washing machine repair service and see if they can direct you to the right place,

I worked in construction, residential and commercial, communications, some controls and satellite installs when they first came out, the 12 foot ones, lol, nothing real hard or taxing in those areas, 

I can work on almost anything but I have to be there and learn as I go now from the lightening hit I took back in 96 or 97, then I was hurt in a accident and I can't do much any more but complain, lol

Sorry for the late post and no help, I just saw this,

Poppa Rob


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

I will just try to contact the company that made the motor as my first option...

This is the sander im trying to make...the motor he used was open so he enclosed it. I only paid $5 bucks for it so if it turns out being a pain in the but i will sell it on amazon or ebay. Seen them ofr sale at over $100 bucks.

http://www.ibuildit.ca/disk-sander-1.html


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

dask said:


> I will just try to contact the company that made the motor as my first option...
> 
> This is the sander im trying to make...the motor he used was open so he enclosed it. I only paid $5 bucks for it so if it turns out being a pain in the but i will sell it on amazon or ebay. Seen them ofr sale at over $100 bucks.
> 
> disk-sander-1


Looking at the picture it seems that the motor it totally enclosed. Not a good idea becausse of heat buildup. I don't see any venting.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'Seek and Ye shall find'...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't see anyone else mention it but on the motor label it says "vertical shaft - down only" which means it is only meant to be used in that position which makes sense if it was attached to the drum of a washer.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

dask said:


>


Not what I'd call ventilation but hey it's your project.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I didn't see anyone else mention it but on the motor label it says "vertical shaft - down only" which means it is only meant to be used in that position which makes sense if it was attached to the drum of a washer.


I did notice that, Charles. Not sure what the reason for that is, but to me, its just another reason using that motor on a sander is probably not a good idea. Also disc sanders really are not that expensive.

G7297 12" Disc Sander

They also have a 12" sander for 129.95 if a 1/3 HP motor will handle your needs(G0724)


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

lol...anyway...


----------



## Warden (Apr 10, 2012)

Probably has a thrust bearing in it and would burn up real quick in a horizontal position.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

ya, its more hassle than its worth... just gonna put it on craigslist, amazon and ebay and try to sell it.


----------

